# Birth Story of Krystal Clay



## Marie Alana

As you all know, I lost my waters on 12th May (Weds) so I got told to go in at 9am the following day for an induction...

This is gonna be loooooong :) I had a bad morning starting at 7.30am, 13th May.

7.30am, time for bus journey - I was crying a lot as Az couldn't be with me (he had to look after Holly as we didn't have childcare) and I had to get two buses so I tried phoning my midwife to see if I could have an ambulance as an urgent call out not an emergency call out. My midwife was away but I got an incredibly bitchy community midwife on the phone instead. This upset me even more...

MW : Is that Maria? Right now you listen to me! You should of made arrangements yourself for transport. Why haven't you got a car?
ME : I did have arrangements but they fell through.
MW : Why?
ME : Because my father-in-law who said he'll take us, had to go to Liverpool.
MW : Why didn't you stop him? Why did you send your transport away? Somebody could be dying of a heart attack and now you've took their transport because you sent your transport away!
Me : His wife had to have an op due to her having a rare disorder and she might have cancer. So he had to go at 6am today as he needed to get to Liverpool.
MW : Well, you should of got him to take you to Bangor and you should have just waited outside. I'll call you back.
Me : Not too worry I'll just get the bus. Forget it.
MW : Don't you dare. I'll call you an ambulance and you listen to me! Next time, make arrangements! How far gone are your contractions? When did your waters break?
Me : My waters broke yesterday at 5.30am and my contractions are 10 minutes apart.
MW : Why didn't you come in when you lost your waters? You should of come in!
Me : I did. I got sent home again at 10pm and they told me I'm to go in at 9am.
MW : I'll call you back bye.

That upset me big time but I waited for a phone call anyway which didn't come till 11am.

MW : Mari? It's me here. I've call you an ambulance. You should of been there by 10am. Why didn't you come in?
Me : I was on the phone to you...
MW : You should of come in when they asked you to Maria. Now you are late. 
Me : Ok. 
MW : It's written on your notes - 10am you were meant to be here and they have been expecting you. 
Me : Yeah ok...
MW : This is your fault. You shouldn't of sent your transport away Mari. Wait for the ambulance. Bye.


She couldn't even say my name properly! Stupid woman :growlmad:

Anyway, the ambulance arrived at 11.45pm. It was an ambulance that deals with emergency and non-emergency cases. I said sorry to them for calling them out but the paramedics were lovely and told me not to worry, they aren't busy today. Think me crying, all pale and having a high bp frightened them a bit to be honest haha.

They done my bp and pulse rate in the ambulance and took my oxygen level.

Got to hospital, taken to a ward and fed some food while I waited for the labour ward to have me. During this time I got my bp monitored and baby monitored. Also some of the staff came up and said there was a misunderstanding with the MW I spoke to on the phone and not to worry. I can't see how it was a misunderstanding. 
One of the women who told me this was in fact (I'm certain it was) the community MW who I spoke with on the phone so I told her the MW I spoke to was extremely unprofessional, a bitch and needed to get a better bedside manner. She just raised her eyebrows and said 'I see' then I never saw her after that.

Waited a long ass time till I got on to the labour ward. Once there, I was introduced to Julie and Helen (two lovely midwives, one senior, one in training). They told me what they would do - give me stuff to set of contractions (going from low to high doses), examine me, give me gas n air.

A doctor came in to insert the needle in my hand but put it in my arm instead and punctured my vein (blood everywhere, giant bruise, swelled up but it hasn't caused any problems). 
I was given the gas n air while they checked baby and they realised that she was back-to-back and my cervix was in an odd position so they told me to breathe on the gas n air until I feel dizzy as the MW Julie had to pull my cervix down.

They started me off on the drip thingy to get my contractions started. 10 minutes later, my contractions started regularly and the MW's upped the dose from 2 to 28ml.

I cope on gas n air for about an hour and a half then they gave me dymorphine to take the edge off. I was seriously losing the plot by this time as I wasn't taking any 'normal' air, I was just sucking the pipe continuously haha. I was out of it but can't remember saying anything to them apart from crying for some reason. They tried taking it off me but I told them to fuck off hahaha. I leaned up on the bed and pushed with everything I had. I felt her crowning and that was more painful than the contractions :D I shouted for Az but obviously he wasn't there. 

The labour only lasted 2 hours and 48 minutes. Krystal was born at 18.08pm, 42 cm long, 6lb 5oz. Full head of blond hair. I stopped overnight and came home about 3.30pm ish today. :)

Pictures will be put up later.


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats love, glad the labour went well :) Sorry to hear about the bitchy midwife though! What a cow! xx


----------



## lylasmummy

Wow what a bitch of a midwife on the phone! Congrats on the birth of your daughter and sorry you had to do it alone xxx


----------



## lea28

Ah I'm so sorry you had such a horrible time, the midwife on the phone was such a bitch! Did she not think the situation was stressful enough for you! Bloody woman! 

Big Congratulations on the birth of Krystal. Bet she's beautiful and looking forward to pics! xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

what an awful midwife, some just dont care, Congratulations hun!x


----------



## Marie Alana

Yeah she was a total cow. Luckily the two midwives I had through the birth couldn't of been more different. I am so grateful to them. They really helped. Feel a bit sorry for Helen as I swore at her a few times bless her and refused to listen to her. She was lovely, just a bit bossy. Julie was the trainee midwife and she was lovely too.


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

Aw congratulations hun, I'm sorry you had such an awful time leading up to the birth and sorry you had to do it alone... massive well dones to you!!!! xxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations :kiss: I'm sorry the community midwives were so bitchy! xx


----------



## LulaBug

Awww congratulations on your daughter and I'm sorry to hear you had such a miserable bitch on the phone. I'm impressed that you didn't blow your top at her. :D xx


----------



## Marie Alana

Think she was on a power trip - some people shouldn't work in professions that require people skills if they have none :D

The two other midwives more than made up for it so I wasn't anxious about Az not being there as they put my mind totally at ease which made me forget about the stupid powermad community MW. :)

I'll post up pics in a bit.

Thanks girls xx


----------



## erinaimee

congratulations to you. well done. I cannot belive the midwife you spoke to what a cow. glad you made the comments you did to that midwife when you got to hospital. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Las78

Aw congratulations hun and well done you!!! Shame about the b***h you had on the phone, like you really needed that!

Love the name you've chosen.

Can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## louise85

What a cow!!!! 

Congrats on your little girl can't wait to see pics

xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats on the birth of your little girl. can't wait to see pics. what an unprofessional mw though. people like that shouldn't be allowed to practice. :hugs:
xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! Sorry about the MW on the phone though. I would try and find out who she was and complain! How bloody rude!!

Glad it didn't last too long for you either..

How ever I am jealous you went before me :haha:... Can't wait to see pics!!!

xxx


----------



## JIGGY

congrats .....u done so well:) as for the bitch on the phone she should be taught some manners silly cow :) 
hope u n baby r well xx


----------



## michillebaker

I think that midwife could of used a chill pill. Wow if i would have had her on the phone she would of hated me.Sorry to here you had such a horriable situation. Also sorry you had no one there when you delivered. Hope all is going well now.


----------



## lizzieredrup

Congratulations on your little girl and very well done for doing it alone! I bet your so glad its over with now and you get to hold your little girl :D Looking forward to seeing pics xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations!! Sorry the midwife on the phone was so mean. :(


----------



## mordino

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl!!! SO glad you and the baby are doing well. I am sorry you had to go alone....and what a cow of that midwife!!! I am glad you told her about her unprofessionalism!


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congrats hun, wat a bitch that community mw was! xxxxxx


----------



## chubbin

Congratulations, and what a horrible phonecall, how individuals like that get into work with people always perplexes me xx


----------



## Susie28

Congratulations!!! I knew you would go into labour before me. Im gonna be waiting forever :haha: Congrats again and I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures! xx


----------



## LesleyP

Congratulations sweetie, can't wait to see pics! xx


----------



## Missy86

Congrats hun xx


----------



## quail

congrats,well done.xxxx


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations! can't believe you had time or energy to write that after being home like 2 hours!!


----------



## rach2010

congrats hunni!!! That mw sounds like a right cow! I'm dreading ringing up the labour ward because in my first experience the mw who spoke to me was a bitch! i hope they are a bit nicer to be this time round.


----------



## Jordicia

Congratulations hun, you should be so proud of yourself. That midwife sounds awful, so glad you had nice ones when you got there. Look forward to seeing pics xxx


----------



## scotsgirl

congrats marie.. love the name u have picked as well.. that midwife sounds a right cow xx


----------



## Shellyvet2007

Wow... that midwife sounds like a real B... I mean, isn't it bad enough that you are in labour, and in pain, and very emotional... and then you have to put up with that crap.... 

Congrats on your little girly :)


----------



## Truman

Congratulations on the the birth of Krystal. Sorry to hear about the midwife but so glad everything went well in the end.


----------



## Natalia2010

Congrats Marie, we were following your story from Atlanta, Georgia US, ever since we thought you had to take the bus!

So happy your daughter is here and healthy and you are home resting.

Sorry to hear about the nasty MW - you are a brave lady to take at birth alone.

:hugs:


----------



## xxembobxx

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.

Hope you've got your feet up and taking it easy now x


----------



## chetnaz

Congrats hun xx


----------



## 3boys

congratulations!!!! xx


----------



## Marie Alana

I only have the one photo for now so it'll have to do for the time being. I'll take some clearer ones tomorrow.

This is Holly showing off her sister :)
https://i40.tinypic.com/2po6vie.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Moved to birth stories and announcements for you hun:hugs:


----------



## Marie Alana

Natalia2010 said:


> Congrats Marie, we were following your story from Atlanta, Georgia US, ever since we thought you had to take the bus!
> 
> So happy your daughter is here and healthy and you are home resting.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the nasty MW - you are a brave lady to take at birth alone.
> 
> :hugs:

Aww thanks :) 
Had no choice about the birthing alone thing haha but it wasn't as bad as I thought and tons of teenagers and single pregnant women do it all the time alone.




xxxjacxxx said:


> Moved to birth stories and announcements for you hun:hugs:

Oh sorry didn't realise there was a section for it. Thank you hun xx


----------



## bump_wanted

so glad everything went well in the end i was the same on the gas and air sucking on it like my life depended on it cause everytime i stopped the pain came back!

cant believe the MW was such a cow to you..the bitch!

congratulations xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

o i just seen Krystals pic shes beautiful...Holly looks really like you! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

congratulations!!
that picture is gorgeous! holly looks so proud.
sorry you had to speak to that midwife she sounds like a right bitch.


----------



## Rebecca_B

Well done and congrats!!!!!!

So glad u didnt have to go to hospital on the bus even though you had an inconciderate cow on the end of the phone telling you off for having an ambulance. What a biatch!!!

Krystal looks gorgeous so glad it wasnt a long drawn out labour, shame you were on your own xxxxxxxx

Enjoy you new addition lots of love <3


----------



## catfromaus

Congrats! community midwife sounds horrible, but glad the midwives at the hospital made up for it. Looking forward to seeing some pictures! EDIT- just had a peek through the rest of the thread and saw the pic of your two girls- Holly looks so much like you! Krystal looks beautiful, congratulations again!

Cat
xxx


----------



## LorettaClaire

congratulations! shame about the arsey midwife though! People can be so rude... x x


----------



## Marie Alana

Thank you :) Holly loves her new sister and wouldn't leave her alone haha. I'll get some more pics done today and put them up xx


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

Congratulations! 
Two beautiful girls, well done. 
Sorry that you had to go alone, you were very brave especially after speaking to such a nasty piece of work who frankly shouldn't be looking after people!! 
x


----------



## lea28

What two beautiful girls you have. Hope you're settled at home xx


----------



## NatalieP

Congrats!! What a horrible midwife!!
xx


----------



## Marie Alana

UPDATE : More pics
https://i42.tinypic.com/1enk88.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/255nhmq.jpg


----------



## nicholatmn

Ohmygosh! So cute!!! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Auntie

She is a beauty, congrats!!


----------



## mommy-in-june

I hope this doesn't sound funny, but I feel so proud of you! It's like the whole day went to crap and you still did what you had to do, and coped all by yourself. You have a beautiful little girl there - and her sister looks soooo proud - look what a wonderful thing you did! Congrats Marie!! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## sophd

Congratulations!! She's beautiful! Holly is so cute too!! xx


----------



## ricschick

ah she is gorgeous congrats hun!! and what a bitch of a midwife!!!!!!! id complain about her! xxx


----------

